# I got a ticket today



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

So today I got a ticket while merging onto the freeway because traffic was crawling and nobody would let me merge until I reached and drove over the beginning of the dividing line where the right lane turns into an exit.

Some angry looking butch ***** cop broad.

Total bs.

How many tickets have you guys gotten so far?

Did you do the traffic school option to keep them off your record?

I'm assuming getting ticketed becomes a regular thing for drivers as we're out commuting more than one normally would.


----------



## Bobhopenut (Jul 25, 2014)

No tickets yet knock on wood. I would try and go to traffic school to keep it off your record. Good luck!


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

I got one last night too. No headlights. I left the gas station and forgot to switch them on.

B.S. should have been a warning.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> I got one last night too. No headlights. I left the gas station and forgot to switch them on.
> 
> B.S. should have been a warning.


That is one chickenshit ticket.


----------



## grUBBER (Sep 11, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> I got one last night too. No headlights. I left the gas station and forgot to switch them on.
> 
> B.S. should have been a warning.


You need to claim malfunction to keep it off record. Take a receipt from your repair shop for replacing the switch or someting. Don't say that you forgot to turn it on


----------



## grUBBER (Sep 11, 2014)

driveLA said:


> So today I got a ticket while merit ting onto the freeway because traffic was crawling and nobody would let me merge until I reached and drove over the beginning of the dividing line where the right lane turns into an exit.
> 
> Some angry looking butch ***** cop broad.
> 
> ...


I got a speeding ticket and hireda lawyer for $200. Hopfully he will change it to something that doesn't go on record.
If you want the phone number, let me know


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

driveLA said:


> So today I got a ticket while merging onto the freeway because traffic was crawling and nobody would let me merge until I reached and drove over the beginning of the dividing line where the right lane turns into an exit.
> 
> Some angry looking butch ***** cop broad.
> 
> ...


That wasn't a ticket for a traffic violation. It was a ticket for owning a penis.


----------



## dmacieljr_75 (Oct 8, 2014)

grUBBER said:


> I got a speeding ticket and hireda lawyer for $200. Hopfully he will change it to something that doesn't go on record.
> If you want the phone number, let me know


Howd it go. Have u gone to court? Where you at?


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

driveLA said:


> So today I got a ticket while merging onto the freeway because traffic was crawling and nobody would let me merge until I reached and drove over the beginning of the dividing line where the right lane turns into an exit.
> 
> Some angry looking butch ***** cop broad.
> 
> ...


zero, I drive slow when the meyers on.


----------



## Selcric (Sep 1, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> I got one last night too. No headlights. I left the gas station and forgot to switch them on.
> 
> B.S. should have been a warning.


As a taxpayer, I am appalled. Only in LA.


----------



## RippGutt (Sep 6, 2014)

I got a going the wrong way on a one-way street ticket because the app sent me down the wrong way after I accepted a ping. Will Uber pay for the ticket?


----------



## Selcric (Sep 1, 2014)

RippGutt said:


> I got a going the wrong way on a one-way street ticket because the app sent me down the wrong way after I accepted a ping. Will Uber pay for the ticket?


No. I believe I read something in the agreement that does not hold Uber responsible for misinformed directions, longer routing when a shorter route is available or physical changes to streets/on and off ramps, etc.

And to be honest, I've had the app tell me to make illegal uturns, go the wrong way down one ways, pick up pax in alleyways, etc, and I've never received a ticket. It might have something to do with trusting the road signs more than an app giving directions. But I could be wrong...


----------



## gman (Jul 28, 2014)

driveLA said:


> So today I got a ticket while merging onto the freeway because traffic was crawling and nobody would let me merge until I reached and drove over the beginning of the dividing line where the right lane turns into an exit.
> 
> Some angry looking butch ***** cop broad.
> 
> ...


 Trial by declaration baby!! See my thread on the subject.


----------



## RippGutt (Sep 6, 2014)

Selcric said:


> No. I believe I read something in the agreement that does not hold Uber responsible for misinformed directions, longer routing when a shorter route is available or physical changes to streets/on and off ramps, etc.
> 
> And to be honest, I've had the app tell me to make illegal uturns, go the wrong way down one ways, pick up pax in alleyways, etc, and I've never received a ticket. It might have something to do with trusting the road signs more than an app giving directions. But I could be wrong...


It was my first weekend driving for Uber and I was driving downtown a lot at night.. It was my fault, I should have been more aware of the road signs and not the app.. I've learned since then and haven't made the same mistake. Lol


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> zero, I drive slow when the meyers on.


The Oscar 'Meyers?' Like when they're on the grill?


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> The Oscar 'Meyers?' Like when they're on the grill?


yep, I drive hung with 100% angus. You should look at my other post, how I got caught masterbating with a customer. It was suppose to be meter. Y is too close to the r.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> yep, I drive hung with 100% angus. You should look at my other post, how I got caught masterbating with a customer. It was suppose to be meter. Y is too close to the r.


Yeah, just messing with you man.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> Yeah, just messing with you man.


I know, I was playing back


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

RippGutt said:


> I got a going the wrong way on a one-way street ticket because the app sent me down the wrong way after I accepted a ping. Will Uber pay for the ticket?


I have no idea, but I'd bet not. They will probably say it's still up to you to observe signs, lights, and other traffic control devices, and operate your vehicle safely. The GPS is only an aid. Something stupid like that.


----------



## UberXNinja (Jul 12, 2014)

RippGutt said:


> I got a going the wrong way on a one-way street ticket because the app sent me down the wrong way after I accepted a ping. Will Uber pay for the ticket?


Uber won't pay anything for navigation fails. Can't tell you how many times Mr. Belvedere has ****ed me over. I end up wasting time, gas, and my ratings take a hit, and Uber couldn't care less.


----------



## RippGutt (Sep 6, 2014)

UberXNinja said:


> Uber won't pay anything for navigation fails. Can't tell you how many times Mr. Belvedere has ****ed me over. I end up wasting time, gas, and my ratings take a hit, and Uber couldn't care less.


LMAO @ Mr. Belvedere


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

gman said:


> Trial by declaration baby!! See my thread on the subject.


nice i read the thread. i think i will try that.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

driveLA said:


> I'm assuming getting ticketed becomes a regular thing for drivers as we're out commuting more than one normally would.


Incorrect. Getting tickets is not a consequence of driving more. It is a consequence of violating traffic rules.


----------



## where's the beef? (Sep 16, 2014)

I've been violating lots and lots of traffic rules since Ubering...
Been very lucky so far, though...


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Don't admit that on here. Former Yellow Cab Driver will take the matter very, very seriously indeed.


----------



## where's the beef? (Sep 16, 2014)

It's OK...
As long as he don't give me no tickets...


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

elelegido said:


> Incorrect. Getting tickets is not a consequence of driving more. It is a consequence of violating traffic rules.


no you're wrong


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

driveLA said:


> no you're wrong


OK. Getting tickets is a consequence of driving more, and not of violating traffic rules.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

elelegido said:


> OK. Getting tickets is a consequence of driving more, and not of violating traffic rules.


getting tickets is the consequence of breaking more traffic rules because you drive more, haha!!!


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> getting tickets is the consequence of breaking more traffic rules because you drive more, haha!!!


Riiight. You get it.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> getting tickets is the consequence of breaking more traffic rules because you drive more, haha!!!


I think it's wonderful that you can amuse yourself with things like this!


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

elelegido said:


> I think it's wonderful that you can amuse yourself with things like this!


still not sure if the car is half full of tickets are half empty of tickets, haha!!


----------



## pghdragon (Sep 24, 2014)

I got a speeding ticket for going thru a school zone($600) but I beat it. That was the first ticket in like over eight years. I have learned to be a better and careful driver. Pay attention to what you do and no tkts will follow


----------

